# For the table at Christmas shows



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My daughter made these for our Holiday shows this weekend! They hold a full sized bar of soap.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are just so darned adorable! I also played around with wash cloths this year and added cute or shells or whatever to doll them. Definate winners at the sales
Tam


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Saw it on FB. Very cute!

So much work, though. I'm having a hard time just keeping up with normal scents plus holiday scents. I feel like I'm always a step behind and a day late and a dollar short.

Maybe you can post a tutorial? Or at least after the holidays?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It took us about 20 minutes to do the first one and 4 minutes to do each one after that....we timed ourselves so we knew how much to charge. We used $1 soaps that were misscuts also.

The tutorial is on pintrest, let me see if I can get it to link here. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh that is too cute!!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

very creative!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Are the eyes & nose glued on? Wouldn't that mess up the usability of the wash cloth? Cute idea!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, just use water soluble glue, so they soak right off. Vicki


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

That is such a neat idea.I bet you sell them out fast.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Have done similiar before for boo boo plastic (to freeze) ice cubes! And made bunnies. You mind if I use this pattern?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not mine, it is stolen from Pintrest  Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How did they sell?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Ahhh, the ideas from pinterest! I go there often and had not seen this! :biggrin


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

If you used a regular size bar of soap...what size wiggle eyes did you buy to fit? Linda


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

NPgoats said:


> If you used a regular size bar of soap...what size wiggle eyes did you buy to fit? Linda


I think I have smaller bars of soap than most of you (3.2 oz) but I got the .4 (10mm) size and they are perfect. I'm making my prototype now and I"m loving it!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We sold all of them but one. $12 was a really good price, most were mom's who purchased them for their kids teachers, mail ladies etc.

Sorry Linda, my daughter made them, she used miscut soap from my $1 basket, so the soaps were all under 6 ounces, probably 4 and 5 ounces.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------

